# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  رفتن به مدرسه جدید و سطح بالا

## gogoli

سلااااام

من گوگولیم  :Yahoo (1): 

گوگولی  :Yahoo (21): 

دوستان من الان دوم دبیرستانم
ولی خیلی از کنکور میترسم
مدرسمم تازه عوض کردم سطح بچه ها خیلی بالاست
من چیکار کنم که هم سطحم بیاد بالا هم تو کنکور موفق باشم

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلااااام
> 
> من گوگولیم 
> 
> گوگولی 
> 
> دوستان من الان دوم دبیرستانم
> ولی خیلی از کنکور میترسم
> مدرسمم تازه عوض کردم سطح بچه ها خیلی بالاست
> من چیکار کنم که هم سطحم بیاد بالا هم تو کنکور موفق باشم




چطوری گوگولی مگولی ؟!!!  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  من شخصا پیشنهاد میکنم با کتب کمک آموزشی و دیگه هیچی !!! اگه دوست داشتی کلاسم برو ولی من توصیه نمیکنم !!! دقیقا بگو میخوای بری سوم یا دوم که کتب آموزشی خوبی بهت معرفی کنم !! رشتت چیه ؟ تجربی ؟@!!

موفق باشی

----------


## gogoli

سلام   :Yahoo (1): 
اره میرم تجربی
اولو تموم کردم دارم میرم دوم
تو درس ریاضی دوم خیلی ضعیفم یعنی کلا تو ریاضی ضعیفم
میخوام از امسال قلمچی هم بزنم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

هنوز زوده به کنکور فکر کنیو درسات رو خوب بخون و بفهم

----------


## gogoli

بله میدونم میخوام طوری بخونم که سر کنکور فقط یه دوره جزیی داشته باشم

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

گوگولی مگولی چطوری ؟

کتاب بهترین گزینس

بعد روش ریاضی خوندنو سعی کن یادبگیری 

که اگه یاد بگیری غولی میشی که کسی حریفت نمیشه

----------


## gogoli

سلام بله متاسفانه روش خوندنشو بلد نیستم
جالب اینه ریاضیم تو ترم دوم سال اول شد 19
شیمی شد 20
زیست شد 19 
فیزیک رو خسته نباشم شدم 16

ولی با این حال الان خودمو در ریاضی ضعیف میبینم
شما کتاب خوبی رو میشناسید که معرفی کنید؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

هوووم من نمیتونم منبع درستی معرفی کنم واسه سال 2

ولی واسه پیش و کنکور منبع تا دلتون بخواد میتونم معرفی کنم

----------


## gogoli

:Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): 

ممنون

----------


## Mahdi1377

سلام .
دوست عزیز برای فیزیک که پایین شدی گاج پایه میکرو طبقه بندی رو بگیر.
برای ریاضی هم توی یه تاپیک گفتم اونا رو بگیری قوی میشی
خیلی سبز +میکرو+تخته سیاه{همشون سال به سال}
اینا رو برای ریاضی بگیر هر سه تاشو.کامل کامل کار کن.اگرم بودجه نمیرسه فقط میکرو رو بگیر .

----------


## gogoli

سلام ممنون از کمکتون بحث اصلا سر پول نیست
میکرو رو که میگید فقط تسته هیچ توضیحی نداره که اول مطالعش کنم

----------


## Catman

> سلااااام
> 
> من گوگولیم 
> 
> گوگولی 
> 
> دوستان من الان دوم دبیرستانم
> ولی خیلی از کنکور میترسم
> مدرسمم تازه عوض کردم سطح بچه ها خیلی بالاست
> من چیکار کنم که هم سطحم بیاد بالا هم تو کنکور موفق باشم


سلام....شما فقط الان تمام سعیتون رو بکنین که پایه درسیتونو تقویت کنین تا هیچ ضعفی تو هیچ درسی نداشته باشین و از کتب کمک درسی هم استفاده کنین.
برای ریاضی هم فقط تکرارو تمرین ضعفتون برطرف میکنه اما اگر مبحثی رو اصلا متوجه نشدین یک جلسه خصوصی کلاس بگیرین.
الان مهمترین چیز برای شما تسلط کامل روی دروس هست اگر اینکاررو تونستین بطورکامل انجام بدین وبازهم وقت اضافه داشتین تست اموزشی هم کار کنین فقط موضوع مهمتر اینکه از الان به خودتون فشار زیاد نیارین که مغزتون خسته بشه چون شما باهرسطحی که باشین مجبورین یک دور بطور کامل مطالب رو درسال کنکور مطالعه کنین.

----------


## Mahdi1377

> سلام ممنون از کمکتون بحث اصلا سر پول نیست
> میکرو رو که میگید فقط تسته هیچ توضیحی نداره که اول مطالعش کنم


دوست عزیز قوی ترین درسنامه ها مال کتاب های میکرو هستن. :Yahoo (13):

----------


## gogoli

> گوگولی نیستی هَگولی پَگولی خخخخ
> 
> 
> 
> ببین بحث کنکور با امتحانات مدرسه جداست!!
> برای کنکور باید تست کار بشه (در سال چهارم) و مطالعه ی مفهومی داشته باشی و بتونی تست های ترکیبی رو حل کنی اما در مدرسه فقط بشین خیلی خوشگل درستو بخون و به مباحث مسلط شو، راه مسلط شدن هم اول از همه حل سوالات خود کتاب درسی اعم از کار در کلاسها، فعالیتها، تمرین ها و ... هستش و بعدش برو دنبال کتاب های سوالات تشریحی.




بله شما عصر یخبندان دوست داری مث اینکه  :Yahoo (21):  عکسشم داری  :Yahoo (21): 

مرسی از کمکتوووووون
اصلا فک نمیکردم کسی به تاپیکم محل بده  :Yahoo (21): 



من دختر عمم تو کنکور 94 بود 5100 هم اورده 
اون اصلا نخوند ولی میگفت عمومی هارو خوب زده
برا خوندن عمومی ها چیکار کنم که قوی بشم؟

----------


## AmirAria

سلام 
یه مقدار از حرفای دبیر فیزیکمون رو میذارم برات ،وقتی نوبت اول فیزیک رو 13.5 شدم باهام صحبت کرد و با کمک ایشون و حرفاش تونستم نوبت دوم 18 بشم فیزیک رو ، امیدوارم کمکت کنه : 
دوم سال کنکور نیست ، تو سال دوم اصلا و ابدا نباید بری سراغ تست و کنکور کار کنی ، تو سال دوم و اول ، مفهوم خیلی مهمتر از هر چیزیه ، باید کامل رو مطلب مسلط باشی ، اینطوری تو سال بالاتر راحتی برای خودت ، فک نکن الان درسا رو کار کنی نیاز به مرور نیست ، درسای سال دومت به تناوب باید تکرار و مرور بشن تا از یادت نرن و تو حافظه بلند مدت ذخیره بشن .
99.5 درصد کار استعداد و تلاش خودته ، فیزیک کم گرفتی؟ بشین دوباره تلاش کن ، دوباره کتاب کمک آموزشی کار کن ، تست رو با روش حل تشریحی کار کن تا با روش تستی ، 
دوباره کم گرفتی ، دوباره ، سه باره ، آقا ته تهش با 5 بار خوندن و تمرین مطلب رو میگیری . 
حفظ نه ، تو درس های ریاضی و فیزیک باید مطلب رو بگیری چون حفظ هیچ کمکی بهت نمیکنه (حالا تو فیزیک یه مقدار حفظیات هست ).
خودت رو دست کم از هیچ کس نگیر ، فقط و فقط با خودت رقابت کن ، اونی که توی کلاس شما اوله ، یا دومه ، شرایطش با شما متفاوته ، اونیم که آخره شرایطش متفاوت .
سراغ روش تستی فقط و فقط وقتی برو که هر سوالی جلوت گذاشتن از مطلب تا یه سطحی (نهدیگه خیلی هم بالا ) بتونی با روش تشریحی حل کنی ، حالا بعدش کنار اون روش تستی رو هم یاد گرفتی مشکل نداره

----------


## Mahdi1377

دوستان یکم جدی باشین زشته بخدا.یعنی چی گوگولی و اینا ؟؟!!
دروس عمومی اینارو بگیر
ادبیات:نشر الگو آموزش
دینی : گاج عمومی یا نشر الگو { به انتخاب خودت}
عربی:خیلی سبز یا نشر الگو {به انتخاب خودت}
والسلام

----------


## gogoli

مرسیییییی
چشم حتما گوش میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
افرین به شما که 18 شدی  :Yahoo (1): 
من از 19 اومدم 16 3 نمره افت از ترم اول تا ترم دوم
حتما گوش میکنم چشم
بدی من اینه که فقط کتابو میخرم ولی تو طول سال اصلا بازش هم نمیکنم

----------


## gogoli

خب من عادت دارم با اسم گوگولی تو انجمن ها میرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirAria

> مرسیییییی
> چشم حتما گوش میکنم 
> افرین به شما که 18 شدی 
> من از 19 اومدم 16 3 نمره افت از ترم اول تا ترم دوم
> حتما گوش میکنم چشم
> بدی من اینه که فقط کتابو میخرم ولی تو طول سال اصلا بازش هم نمیکنم


پس از اول سال دوم خوب بچسب به درست .
تمرین و تکرار مهم ترین چیزه .
آزمون قلمچی یا هر موسسه ای که دلخواهته هم شرکت کن .
ولی خودت فقط با درصدای آزمون قبل مقایسه کن .
با تراز و درصد بقیه هیچ وقت

----------


## T!G3R

> سلااااام
> 
> من گوگولیم 
> 
> گوگولی 
> 
> دوستان من الان دوم دبیرستانم
> ولی خیلی از کنکور میترسم
> مدرسمم تازه عوض کردم سطح بچه ها خیلی بالاست
> من چیکار کنم که هم سطحم بیاد بالا هم تو کنکور موفق باشم


سلام دوست عزیز
ببین داداش من از کنکور نباید بترسی چرا؟
چون همین ترس هست که ادم رو بیچاره میکنه و باعث میشه که مباحث خونده شده از یادت بره و نتونی درصد خوبی برای هر درسی رو بیاری و در نتیجه رتبت هم خراب میشه
برای رفتن به مدرسه ی سطح بالا تنها چیزی که میتونه به شما کمک کنه رقابت هستش همیشه سعی کن رقابت کنی اونجا چون باعث موفقیتت میشه
اگه میخوای تو کنکور هم موفق باشی در بین برنامه ی درسیتون هر روز یک ساعت الی دو ساعت هم وقت بذارید و بخونید برای کنکور
موفق باشی
بای

----------

